# my african mantid nymphs



## chrisboy101 (Aug 20, 2007)

this is my first mantis his/her name is orbs.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

Orbs. Nice name and a nice looking mantid.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks, i raised him from an L1 nymph


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

What does "L1" mean? I don't know any mantid slang or terms.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 20, 2007)

it was only a few weeks ago that i asked that question. im new to the mantis hobby. it means that its at its first stage and then it goes into L2,L3,L4 etc you'll get the hang of it


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Try using the search feature. L1 when the mantis is first born. After it molts, we call them L2. After it molts again, we call them L3, and so on until they become adult.


----------



## jarek (Aug 21, 2007)

> Try using the search feature. L1 when the mantis is first born. After it molts, we call them L2. After it molts again, we call them L3, and so on until they become adult.


I know what L means but do you know if it's a shorcut from some word?


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2007)

> > Try using the search feature. L1 when the mantis is first born. After it molts, we call them L2. After it molts again, we call them L3, and so on until they become adult.
> 
> 
> I know what L means but do you know if it's a shorcut from some word?


It's actually "instar" but I don't know where L came from. I think its been discussed here before though.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 21, 2007)

> Try using the search feature. L1 when the mantis is first born. After it molts, we call them L2. After it molts again, we call them L3, and so on until they become adult.


I did. No topics matched.

Thanks for the L info.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

> > > Try using the search feature. L1 when the mantis is first born. After it molts, we call them L2. After it molts again, we call them L3, and so on until they become adult.
> >
> >
> > I know what L means but do you know if it's a shorcut from some word?
> ...


Yes it is instar and the L come from the german word Larvae (not sure if i've spelt it the german way)


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 21, 2007)

> > > > Try using the search feature. L1 when the mantis is first born. After it molts, we call them L2. After it molts again, we call them L3, and so on until they become adult.
> > >
> > >
> > > I know what L means but do you know if it's a shorcut from some word?
> ...


I think in German "larvae" is "larve" singular, and "larven" plural.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 21, 2007)

Yup, think thats it


----------

